# How NOT to do DSL!!



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

My DSL saga is now perhaps 2 months old.

1 DSL finally becomes available order it from Verizon on main phone line.

2 Next morning order from AOL on 2nd phone line. 
(try both and compare)

3 Wait a bit activations delayed pending some fibre in my line that has to be bypassed.

4 Hear nothing, Get install kits,=. Call Verizon, told order cancelled because my phone line DSL is OWNED by AOL

5 Call AOL told exactly the same thing. Except Verizon ownes my DSL

6 At Verizon suggestion call AOL and cancel order.

7 Rule is that you cant have 2 different DSLs on the same bill even though they are different phone number.

8 Verizon calls and says order cancelled and they are sending RA for install kit. DSL ownership strikes again.

9 Three days later hear strange beeps on line Verizon was to activate today. Called they said your up and had no record or knowledge of their rep who called and said order cancelled. Asked them about install kit return, ahh dont worry ignore return paperwork when it comes. Congrats you got Verison DSL.

10 Got DSL AND virus along with unlimited port attacks and such. Computer crashed Used restore disk and bought Mac Afee firewall & virus protection. DSL with this working slower than dial up Lost a bunch of stuff in restoring system.

11 Mc Afee wanted $35 for phone support to get it working right. Threatened to return it for refund, they provided 2.5 hours of tech support and got it running OK. Still flakey, and I havent been able to play that free zone.com checkers but who cares 

12 DSL by Verison, prefer AOL, and AOL provides fire wall protection for subs and now networking. After trying IE we prefer AOL content.

13 Cancel Verizon DSL told installl kit return label on its way. Can I use original return label? No dont do that you wouldnt get credit.

14 Wait a week and order again AOL DSL.

15 Find my checking account bounced. Low balance. Bounce caused by Verizon charging me for install kit.Charge for FIRST return never cancelled by rep when I was activated. They refunded the install kit money, but refused to reimburse me $38 bounce fee

16 I called back and threatrened canceling everything, home, business and cell with Verizon. Nice retention rep refunded twice $38 + tax for my inconvenience


17 AOL DSL now working after some set up problems. AOL didnt send 2 line filters and all jacks are 2 line. So I am temporarily using Verizon filters till I do some rewiring.

18 Got a second AOL install kit and refused it

19 Didnt have time to rewire, phone line developed NOISE and DSL quit working AOL found Modem died and is sending a replacement, should take about a week. Of course YESTERDAY I refused what I needed today 

20 I decided dial up is GREAT! At least it works I am now thinking of trying AT&T cable  WHAT AM I SAYING????

21 DSL? I didnt notice tremendous speed increases except on downloads. Most tie ups appear network related. Sites that were slow on V DSL also slow on A DSL

22 I WONDER WHAT WILL GO WRONG NEXT?

23 The system wouldnt let me use so many frowns.

Did I mention I am stripping amy other homes basement floor, preparing to put dsown a tile floor? Stripper is SUPER slippery. I went boom and my shorts got soaked with stripper and my backside got burned. You should of seen me move FAST, threw plastic on van seat and rushed home 2 blocks! I had seriously hot bottom!


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

We just migrated our small customer base from one DSL provider to another. While some transfers went OK, others were hair-pullers because everyone got new IPs. My notebook is now full of tips and tricks for various DSL routers.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Bob,

Another reason to do major research via your potential ISPs. Attending any local PC support group may give you a heads up on such issues.

Luckily I work in a 15 person Computer department, so when I was talking BellSouth DSL vs Earthlink.net I was able to find out some good things.

At the time BS only offered USB modem or Internal PC modem, so the DSL Router I wanted to use would have been impossible to use. Lots of other Caveats bandied about which helped me decide. There is usually someone available somewhere at some user or support group who loves to talk and will give you as much info as you can bear to listen to


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Just a addition to my list of grief. Verison billed me in error $43 even though I had cancelled DSL in less than 30 days. Seems although I requested cancel the bill dept never got the word.

I mentioned AOL DSL has a built in firewall. The V rep says thats what she uses at home

I AGAIN requested return paperwork for the modem and will have to check my bank to see if they put the money back in my account...


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

I got a bill for $40 today for shipping the start up AOL kit I refused, following the instructions AOL gave me. After about a hour on the phone they decided to give me a access credit to fix the billing issue.

These DSL troubles are never ending...


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Gee Bob, I never had ANY kind of trouble like this with my CABLE modem.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

A close friend reminds me of the same thing every time I talk to him.

On a bright note DSL is working good, it loaded into that old gateway 166 without a hitch! I turned up 2 360 meg computers at a hamfest and am working to get it one up and running. Its been really educational and I have enjoyed it. Although its been VERY frustrating at times.

Looks like this 360 will end up with 250 meg of memory I turned up.

The DSL experience has been a real downer......


----------

